

The man who destroyed America‘s ego - jimgiles
https://medium.com/matter/94d214257b5

======
virginiahughes
Fascinating story. As a child of the 80s, I remember the self-esteem movement.
My parents always made fun of the idea that you should love yourself even if
you haven't done anything particularly great. Glad to see that it's falling
out of favor.

------
bediger4000
Ha ha ha! The big headline has an upside-down apostrophe, maybe one of those
stray Microsoft "smart quotes" in "America's". That's the way to lead with
your chin, guys.

------
madkahn
Sooo interesting!

